# Band - width vs active length



## Crudex (6 mo ago)

Hello,

i have (noobie) question about width of
temeperd bands.
For ex. l want have
20-15cm with 20cm active band.
But overall length of band must be bigger for
mounting pouch and forks.
Lets say it will be 23 cm.
So I have to measure 20 and 15mm (edited cm) from the
begging of band (23 cm) or this width must be in active lenght of 20cm?


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

G'day and welcome
Mate, if your draw length from pouch tie to forktip is say 70cm, depending on the band's stretch factor, divide by a maximum 5.0 giving your active band length(relaxed) of 14cm. Then just add say 15mm x2 for tie ends and you have your cut length.👍


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🤠 🍻 🌵 Welcome 🌵 🍻 🤠
There's a bunch of videos on youtube on it, a bunch in our video section, and I made a complete video on it also


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Crudex said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have (noobie) question about width of
> temeperd bands.
> ...


Taper the entire band. The extra bit for pouch and fork tying, won't make a difference.

I'm guessing you meant "mm", not "cm", as those would be some pretty wide tapers.


----------



## Crudex (6 mo ago)

Thank You for all answers.
Ofc in width should be mm instead cm (edited).

Now its all clear for me


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

I can come up with a length based on how I tie my bands… ~33 mm, But other people might use something a little different depending on their attachment method.

The best advice I can give is not to over-thinking it ( lol ). At the end of the day flat band or tubes come in a certain length, so getting a reasonable number of complete sets and having a good length to make strong ties, or using something a little longer so you can cut and re-tie will be more important in the long term.



*Q1. Do I have to measure 20 and 15mm from the beginning of band (23 cm) or this width must be in active length of 20cm?*

A1. Ideally, it would be in the active band, so you’d be calculating the tapers yourself… LOL!
In practice, if your flat band is say 150 mm wide, you might want certain tapered cuts from it ?

I like these, not too much taper:

Medium: 1 / 4 width
20 to 17 mm for mild taper.​21 to 16 mm for ‘wild’ taper.​ Light: 1 / 5 width
16 to 14 mm for mild taper.​17 to 13 mm for ‘wild’ taper.​ V. Light: 1 / 6 width
13 to 12 mm for mild taper.​14 to 11 mm for ‘wild’ taper.​

Given you’re going to cut and re-tie your bands ? It won’t make any difference. The bands should still shoot really well, so why not make life easy and cut it the way you find easiest !


----------

